# Welche Größe E-Bike Conway



## felilaho (11. April 2020)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Conway Xyron Ebike zum Probefahren zuhause. Es macht richtig viel Spaß- war jetzt zwei Tage im Wald unterwegs. 
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die Größe richtig ist.
Da ich absolute Anfängerin bin, würde ich mich freue, wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben kann.
Ich bin 171 cm groß. Meine Schrittlänge beträgt 80 cm. Momentan habe ich Fahrrad in der Größe L. Es führt sich gut an beim fahren, aber L scheint mir doch relativ groß zu sein für meine Körpergröße? Ich saß auch kurz auf dem M Fahrrad- ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden, welches sich besser fährt (da ich ja keinerlei Erfahrungen habe). Der Verkäufer tendierte zu dem L Rad. 
Ich habe nur Angst, jetzt so viel Geld auszugeben und mich später zu ärgern. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Votec Tox (11. April 2020)

Eigentlich sollten hier besser nur Leute schreiben, die sich Heute am 1. äh 11. April angemeldet haben 
ich würde Dir empfehlen im E-Bike Unterforum nachtzfragen:





						E-Bikes, Pedelecs und Elektrofahrräder
					

Für e-MTB bieten wir hier ein separates Forum - du kannst dich dort auch mit deinen MTB-News.de Account anmelden: eMTB-News.de.




					www.mtb-news.de
				



und - ohne das Bike zu kennen - einfach aus dem Bauch heraus: M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felilaho (11. April 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten hier besser nur Leute schreiben, die sich Heute am 1. äh 11. April angemeldet haben
> ich würde Dir empfehlen im E-Bike Unterforum nachtzfragen:
> 
> 
> ...


Danke!


----------

